# Gear Music in Oakville



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm not sure if this is the right section for this question, however, does anyone have any experience with the amp tech department at Gear Music in Oakville? Good or bad...

I just got a 65amps 'lil Elvis (thanks, flashPunk----sounds awesome), and they are the closest authorized dealer. Just being an authorized dealer, however, doesn't make their staff any more knowledgeable. Anyone's opinion on this place is greatly appreciated

Cheers,
Alfie


----------

